# New shoe & brush tension tool



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.vrpslotracing.com/index.html

works with inlines for the shoe part
and t-jets for both the shoes & brush tension

I use a gram scale but this tool is smaller and easier to use, and very consistent


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Nifty ! After reading the full description of this tool, all I can say is Nifty !

Non-nifty, Cliffy​*


----------

